

Show HN: Create free event pages with Bevvy - yusrimathews

Bevvy also aspires to be the perfect tool for event organizers. Check out http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bevvy.io
======
Phogo
Just a landing page with very little information asking for an email address?
Maybe put up a demo

~~~
yusrimathews
We're in the process of doing an promo animation, which would be the demo as
well.

------
mjhea0
clickable > [http://bevvy.io](http://bevvy.io)

